# Bass fishing the Maumee River



## Erie1

I'd like to see a Bass tournament on the Maumee River. I have friends that did real good on Bass last summer. I'm going to give it a try. 
Anyone else here Bass Fish the Maumee??


----------



## MuskieDan

I have never fished it for bass in my boat. Usually I stick to Maumee and up river and wade for smallies when I feel like it. You can have some great days if you know what you're doing, but I rarely get fish that break the 2.5-3lb mark. I'll take the numbers though, it's always a ton of fun. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92

id really like to start bass fishing the maumee as well. i never really knew where to start.


----------



## eye-man

Park, 
There is good smallie fishing in all the usual walleye haunts. I usually start around bluegrass and work upstream. I have had decent success as far up as Weirs Rapids. The water is usually pretty low in the summer. Just look for deeper holes above or below rapids or eddies and places that look like they hold fish. This is also a good way to learn where the holes are for the walleye run.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Erie1 said:


> I'd like to see a Bass tournament on the Maumee River. I have friends that did real good on Bass last summer. I'm going to give it a try.
> Anyone else here Bass Fish the Maumee??


Horrible idea. Why would you want to put all that stress on an already overstressed fishery? Ranks right up there with the guy I saw on you-tube that tried to launch bottle rockets out of his rectum. I dont need to tell you how that turned out.


----------



## flyfishingman

Death From Above, way to kill a topic. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## robertj298

DeathFromAbove said:


> Horrible idea. Why would you want to put all that stress on an already overstressed fishery? Ranks right up there with the guy I saw on you-tube that tried to launch bottle rockets out of his rectum. I dont need to tell you how that turned out.


Better that kind of stress than meat fishermen that keep everything they catch.


----------



## PARK92

If that were the case then you basically shouldn't fish anywhere


----------



## the_waterwolf

I'm gonna have to agree with DeathFromAbove on the stressed fishery. Wouldn't you guys rather keep it to yourselves and out of the media's eyes?


----------



## DeathFromAbove

PARK92 said:


> If that were the case then you basically shouldn't fish anywhere


where do you get that from? Theres a big differance between a couple guys guys smallie fishing and a publized tournament. Same with whoever said better than the meat eaters. whats that got to do with it? its a fishery thats stressed and on the decline from over harvesting and overfishing.The implement of a size limit has done wonders for the numbers of young bass in the river. It isnt a place that need the added stress of a tourney right now.Thats not Table Rock Lake out there. I wish the whole river was c and r for smallies. You gotta use your heads


----------



## Mr. A

DeathFromAbove said:


> where do you get that from? Theres a big differance between a couple guys guys smallie fishing and a publized tournament. Same with whoever said better than the meat eaters. whats that got to do with it? its a fishery thats stressed and on the decline from over harvesting and overfishing.The implement of a size limit has done wonders for the numbers of young bass in the river. It isnt a place that need the added stress of a tourney right now.Thats not Table Rock Lake out there. I wish the whole river was c and r for smallies. You gotta use your heads


I don't have a dog in this hunt since I have to make a special trip for the run but I have to agree that holding a tourny at/in a stressed fishers sounds like a really bad idea.

I don't have extensive experience but my research skill rival anyone's; a stressed fishery by nature has a less than optimal population so a tournament would only cuase greater damage.

Not by the tournay, but by all the yahoo's that see a tourny is held there and decide that a tourney means huge numbers of fish in the area. Add in the 10% that keep everything and care not for regulations, let alone C&R and you have a recipe for disaster.

We all have to admit that for a fishers to9 groaw and support a good number of fish it has to have TIME to recouperate and replenish it's stock. Hooding a tournament in a deplenished body of water will only deplete it to the point of non-recouperation.

Especially in a river wherer optimal conditions are dependant on water levels and temp, weather cycles, pressure, and conservation thru C&R.

C'mon this seems like common sense, doesn't it?

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Jmsteele187

To get the subject back on track; I would really like to float the maumee in my kayak and fish for smallies this year. I would have to agree with not having big tournaments on the river though. If its just a small friendly C&R thing between a handful of friend, with no real payout, that's one thing. But, something like the maumee tackle walleye tourney, I wouldn't agree with.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DeathFromAbove

be careful floating the maumee when its bass time jm ive got a canoe at home thats missing about 8 inches all the way through of keel from the maumee will be the second time ive reglassed it


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'd like to find a couple of guys to float with if anyone is interested. Do you think it would be better to fish above the GR dam?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskieDan

Jmsteele187 said:


> I'd like to find a couple of guys to float with if anyone is interested. Do you think it would be better to fish above the GR dam?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I gotta say no to that. At least not for smallies. All of my most productive waters are below the dam. Perhaps it's because with low water it's easier to locate holes and places where the fish will likely be concentrated, or more likely it's because I rarely fish above the dam, ha.


----------



## Jmsteele187

When I was looking at maps, it looked like the water above the dam might produce more LM bass. There are a number of docks and marinas along the river upstream from the dam. I also think that the water is usually quite a bit deeper upriver too. My first thoughts were to float down stream from the dam, but upstream looks like it might be good too. Just a different style of fishing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erie1

Sorry.... I didn't mean to get anyone excited. I can see the Bass fishing the Maumee River is a secrit that some don't want to share. I thought a tournament would be a fun idea..... add a little excitment to Toledo. We all hear about Maumee, Trenton Channel and Sandusky. It would be nice to hear about something going on in Toledo once in a while. I thought C&R would not pose a problem but what do I know. Don't worry if I find a Bass hot spot this summer on the Maumee River I won't tell anyone... Well I may tell Park 92.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Erie1 said:


> Sorry.... I didn't mean to get anyone excited. I can see the Bass fishing the Maumee River is a secrit that some don't want to share. I thought a tournament would be a fun idea..... add a little excitment to Toledo. We all hear about Maumee, Trenton Channel and Sandusky. It would be nice to hear about something going on in Toledo once in a while. I thought C&R would not pose a problem but what do I know. Don't worry if I find a Bass hot spot this summer on the Maumee River I won't tell anyone... Well I may tell Park 92.


Big tourneys don't work on catch and release, they have weigh ins. Can you imagine a hundred teams all taking their limits out of the river? It wouldn't be good at all. I think I would have to agree with C&R only for smallies in the maumee.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nooffseason

Agree, a large tournament would be awful for the Maumee. A small one where guys are respectful of the fishery and they record fish by picture next to a tape would work maybe. 

By the way, when/where did the Maumee get the classification of overstressed and declining?


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Bass fishing in the Maumee isn't a secret. There's some good bass, and a ton of dinky ones. If it was a robust enough fishery there would already be tourneys that take place on it.

I don't know enough about the deep water areas where boating would be safe to do so I can't comment on largemouth/smallmouth size or populations in those areas. There is a good stretch between the mouth up to rossford or so that could have a boat tourney there, but if you're going to do that, why not just include lake Erie? Most boaters would go out there. The other option would be between the dams, but what type of bass populations are up there? I fish the river quite a bit and I've not heard of anyone bass fishing that area. 

If you're talking about a wading tournament, there isn't enough real estate to fish, and in all the sections where you can wade it is totally unsafe for boating unless you have a jet boat that drafts 3 inches of water. In addition, how would you get the fish to the weigh-in while still alive? You'd have to use upwards of a dozen or more access points which could span a half hour or more drive time apart. I would think it would be fiasco where dudes could bring fish from other areas and claim they caught em at the river.

Your best bet is to have a few of your buddies have a friendly competition in some kayaks while floating/portaging a 6-8 mile stretch over a day.


----------



## Jmsteele187

nooffseason said:


> By the way, when/where did the Maumee get the classification of overstressed and declining?


Since I've been in Toledo, all I've heard is how the smallmouth fishery is in trouble and trying to be brought back.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92

I plan on bassin the maumee this year. I don't have a kayak yet but its in the works.


----------



## Jmsteele187

PARK92 said:


> I plan on bassin the maumee this year. I don't have a kayak yet but its in the works.


When you get one, hit me up. I'm dying to float the river this year. Maybe we can even paddle out to your LP spot sometime. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PARK92

Hell Yea. I plan On fishin hard this year. None of my buddies fish anymore. There all p#$$! Whipped


----------



## Jmsteele187

As long as I keep up the yard work, my wife doesn't usually care about me going out fishing. Here in the next couple of weeks I'm hoping to have my car troubles figured out, then I'll be good to go. If not, stop leak may be my best friend this year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erie1

OK- You have opened my eyes. I have never been a bass fisherman as you can tell. From what little I've seen on it I thought the fish went back in almost the same condishion as they came out. Bass fisherman I thought were big time into C/R... Don't eat and don't kill. Hmmm need to rethink this one.
I don't go along with killing something you don't intend to eat.
One other thing... Aaaa bottle rocket for the rectom???? Death, Damn what some people will do for fun.


----------



## Flathead76

I would C and R all smallmouth in the Maumee. It is fun getting two trucks and taking the day wading down to the other truck to cover water. You can catch alot of small bass on a ultralite. If you work at it you can get a few in the 15-16" range over the course of the day. Baits like 1/8 ounce mepps and rapala #7 original gold body black back work well. As far as floating the river you will spend more time dragging your kayak then fishing. The fishing for smallmouths used to be alot better.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Erie1 said:


> OK- You have opened my eyes. I have never been a bass fisherman as you can tell. From what little I've seen on it I thought the fish went back in almost the same condishion as they came out. Bass fisherman I thought were big time into C/R... Don't eat and don't kill. Hmmm need to rethink this one.
> I don't go along with killing something you don't intend to eat.
> One other thing... Aaaa bottle rocket for the rectom???? Death, Damn what some people will do for fun.


Believe me,this bozo had no fun when they didnt leave his person and just sat there and cooked his privates.

If you never watched a bass tourney on tv, they bring the fish to the scales in big plastic bags and laundry baskets. hold the big ones up for a while for eveeryone to admire. not a good situation for the bass. they do release them, all at the boat launch, but you have to wonder about the mortality rate. even without a weigh-in, it wouldnt be a good thing for the river. 

I also agree with everything flathead just said. He just states things a little calmer than I sometimes do.


----------



## kickinbass

DeathFromAbove said:


> Believe me,this bozo had no fun when they didnt leave his person and just sat there and cooked his privates.
> 
> If you never watched a bass tourney on tv, they bring the fish to the scales in big plastic bags and laundry baskets. hold the big ones up for a while for eveeryone to admire. not a good situation for the bass. they do release them, all at the boat launch, but you have to wonder about the mortality rate. even without a weigh-in, it wouldnt be a good thing for the river.
> 
> I also agree with everything flathead just said. He just states things a little calmer than I sometimes do.


I'm not sure you have all the facts, I am sure that you are making some assumptions and making tournament fisherman seem like bad influences. Of course, some people don't take care of the fish they catch as well as they could, but most do. Good tournaments stress taking good care of fish and if any tournament anglers are caught abusing their catch, you can be sure most of the other anglers will take action. Many studies have also shown that bass will travel back to the area in which they were caught (the body of water obviously has influence, especially in river systems). Also, if you happened to watch that tournament this past weekend where the guys held those fish up out of their laundry baskets for people to take pictures(the classic), hopefully you followed up and saw the mortality rate on those fish. Out of the 548 bass that were caught, driven 90 miles to the weigh in, and 90 miles back to the weigh in, all in a zip loc bag and laundry baskets, NOT A SINGLE ONE DIED. The different release areas were also checked the day after to check for mortalities to make sure none died after release. Every tournament I've ever fished wanted a 100% release rate, so maybe you should give a little more credit and a little less uneducated criticism.

http://www.bassmaster.com/news/100-survival-rate-classic-bass


----------



## Flathead76

He was not making any assumptions. There is no way that you could run a boat in these areas in summer to put fish into livewells. If you would like please feel free to prove us wrong by taking your boat down there in summer. Be sure to tell us how it worked out for you.


----------



## kickinbass

I never mentioned anything specific to the Maumee river, that wasn't the point that bugged me. The way he stated his posts makes it seem he is opposed to tournament anglers for the wrong reasons. He is completely entitled to his opinion as is everyone else, but wording things in a way that makes the situation seem worse than what it really is isn't right when there are a lot of good people making sure bass are taken care of. So, I'm not really sure where you are going with telling me to go to the river and try it out being that I mentioned nothing of it or a tournament there. The only thing I said about any body of water was that fish return to the areas they were caught unless influenced by a river system.


----------



## Flathead76

The point is if you have a tournament there you would have to put your fish in a floating basket or chain stringer. How many of those fish do you think would make it? This is the reason that bass fisherman do not have tournaments on smaller rivers.


----------



## kickinbass

That is not a point that was ever brought up and obviously not a point I was concerned about or addressing. The point, as stated before, was that tournament fishermen in general take care of their catch. To make a statement characterizing the weigh in equipment as laundry baskets and painting a negative picture (holding the fish up for people to admire) with the rest of the statement is unjustified. Televised or not, I've never seen a fish taken out of water like that for anymore than 10-15 seconds. which is much shorter than many instances when a fish is first caught and getting the hook removed.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

kickinbass said:


> That is not a point that was ever brought up and obviously not a point I was concerned about or addressing. The point, as stated before, was that tournament fishermen in general take care of their catch. To make a statement characterizing the weigh in equipment as laundry baskets and painting a negative picture (holding the fish up for people to admire) with the rest of the statement is unjustified. Televised or not, I've never seen a fish taken out of water like that for anymore than 10-15 seconds. which is much shorter than many instances when a fish is first caught and getting the hook removed.


I never said they didnt take care of their fish. The fact that get deducted for bringing in a dead fish will make sure they do. I just said its stressful on the fish Nobody was bad rapping tourney anglers, so dont get your nose out of joint. As for your statement that no fish died, how do you know that? Do you know what happened to every fish 24 hrs later? No you dont. There is an assumed mortality with all C and R. Chill out.


----------



## kickinbass

If you weren't trying to paint a bad image for tournaments you wouldn't have worded your post as you did. I'm not upset about just making a statement so don't tell me to chill out. I said before you're entitled to your opinion, just the way you worded it wasn't a fair depiction of what 99% of tournament anglers strive for. The fish at the classic were released and the areas were checked the next day with no fish appearing dead. 24 hours later who knows, but after the timeframe that they tested was by far the most likely timeframe for a fish to die.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

The smallies out of maumee during the late spring/summer/early fall really don't do that well due to the heat, fun to catch, but sometimes taking measurements and taking a simple picture of the fish, is risky if the fish is out too long... as previously stated, maumee river below MJ dam is just too shallow. Now up river, you could possibly run a tourney but fishing above the dam for bass can be pretty challenging...


----------



## Jmsteele187

I didn't think Death was being very negative at all. I too wonder about the mortality rates of fish during tournaments. Even if they do take care of their catch, which I'm sure they all do, it still stresses the fish out. They may not have found dead fish near the release point, but it can take a fish up to a week to die after being released. But I still love to watch the tournaments on TV and will continue to do so.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Thumper

Erie1 said:


> I'd like to see a Bass tournament on the Maumee River. I have friends that did real good on Bass last summer. I'm going to give it a try.
> Anyone else here Bass Fish the Maumee??



Hey ERIE1 - if you ever decide to put together a small friendly C & R competition - count me in ! ! ! !


----------



## Erie1

Thanks Tontogany.... After reading the replys I'm not sure a tournament is a good idea. When I think of all the dead and dieing bass out there it's really sad. And all the dead and dieing Walleyes that I let go because they were below 15 inches. Then the big females I released that were full of eggs. They must have died also! Maybe we should ban fishing all together!!?
I hope my point is getting across.
Lets all relax and enjoy fishing. I thought it was a idea to have a bunch of guys get together for a tournament Let not call it a tournament. You don't need to bring back your fish. We'll take your word on how many you got. Tell some fishing stories, Maybe have a few drinks at the pub. Just a good relaxing weekend.... No ESPN, BassPro or Cabales TV shows. We can put $5 in for a drawing... Winner takes all.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Erie1 said:


> Thanks Tontogany.... After reading the replys I'm not sure a tournament is a good idea. When I think of all the dead and dieing bass out there it's really sad. And all the dead and dieing Walleyes that I let go because they were below 15 inches. Then the big females I released that were full of eggs. They must have died also! Maybe we should ban fishing all together!!?
> I hope my point is getting across.
> Lets all relax and enjoy fishing. I thought it was a idea to have a bunch of guys get together for a tournament Let not call it a tournament. You don't need to bring back your fish. We'll take your word on how many you got. Tell some fishing stories, Maybe have a few drinks at the pub. Just a good relaxing weekend.... No ESPN, BassPro or Cabales TV shows. We can put $5 in for a drawing... Winner takes all.


The point you are missing is how you hold onto the fish for an extended period of time without having die off. You cannot state immediate C&R and releasing fish after an extended period of time are one and the same. Having fisherman win money based on their word is an awesome idea - as long as I'm the last one to say how many I caught and how big they were. I'd win every time.

Your point is not getting across. Try it out though, I'd like to hear what the results are.


----------



## toledoeyebanger

All you need is tape measures and digital cameras, include something in the pic to prove it was the same day. Wouldnt be able to go off weight, but this doesn't seem like a cut throat competition anyways.


----------



## Thumper

Erie1 said:


> Thanks Tontogany.... After reading the replys I'm not sure a tournament is a good idea. When I think of all the dead and dieing bass out there it's really sad. And all the dead and dieing Walleyes that I let go because they were below 15 inches. Then the big females I released that were full of eggs. They must have died also! Maybe we should ban fishing all together!!?
> I hope my point is getting across.
> Lets all relax and enjoy fishing. I thought it was a idea to have a bunch of guys get together for a tournament Let not call it a tournament. You don't need to bring back your fish. We'll take your word on how many you got. Tell some fishing stories, Maybe have a few drinks at the pub. Just a good relaxing weekend.... No ESPN, BassPro or Cabales TV shows. We can put $5 in for a drawing... Winner takes all.


 Ha , I get it ERIE1, sounds like fun - either way look me up around June/July when river gets low an I'll show ya couple good spots 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 1mecheng

Do it in real time like on Major League Fishing, with the weights being recorded online ... and the fish being released immediately into the spot they came from.


----------



## PARK92

i think erie1's point is to just have a get together and fish with some guys and see who catches the most fish. i could be wrong but thats how its coming off to me.
all protect the sacred bass, and filet the ones over 15 inches.


----------



## Jmsteele187

1mecheng said:


> Do it in real time like on Major League Fishing, with the weights being recorded online ... and the fish being released immediately into the spot they came from.


That's a lot of money to poor into a tournament for bragging rights. It's a great format for large tourneys. As stated before, a kayak wars kind of format would be best. A few of us want to do the same thing out at metzgers marsh.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phoenix2012

I have fished the deeper part of the maumee between Mary Jane and Florida and catch a lot of largemouth with some being 5 pounds. I would like to have small Wednesday night tournaments or Saturday tournaments with a 5-10 dollar entry fee with winner take all. I have fished a lot of bass tournaments and use supplements in my live well in which I have never had a fatality at all. If anyone is interested plz et me know. Thanks


----------



## Erie1

Phoenix2012 said:


> I have fished the deeper part of the maumee between Mary Jane and Florida and catch a lot of largemouth with some being 5 pounds. I would like to have small Wednesday night tournaments or Saturday tournaments with a 5-10 dollar entry fee with winner take all. I have fished a lot of bass tournaments and use supplements in my live well in which I have never had a fatality at all. If anyone is interested plz et me know. Thanks


If there is enough interest maybe we can get something going one weekend this summer. I like the idea of just putting down a ruler and taking a picture. The 5 or 10 doller entry fee would just be won by pulling a ticket... Has nothing to do with how many fish you caught or how big they are. That way there is no reason to wonder if everybody is playing by the rules because there are no rules.... NOPE 1 rule... All fish stories can be no longer then 5 mins.:B
At the end of the day just have a cooler of pop or what ever you want to bring, maybe grill some burgers and do a pot luck or something. I don't know...whats everyone else think??? Come up with some ideas.


----------



## Phoenix2012

Erie 1 sounds like a great idea to me. If you want would you like to fish for fun during the week with some more guys and possibly alternate between Mary Janes ramp and rossford?


----------



## Erie1

Phoenix2012 said:


> Erie 1 sounds like a great idea to me. If you want would you like to fish for fun during the week with some more guys and possibly alternate between Mary Janes ramp and rossford?


I'd like to hook up with some guys to fish the weekdays. I'm retired and avoid fishing the weekends if I can..... Tooooo many crazy people out there on the weekends.


----------



## trapper1415

I'm new to the Toledo area, I have been looking for some good spots to do some fishing on the weekends while my wife is working. I don't have a boat but will be looking to wade. It really doesn't matter to me what I fish for. Just looking to get out in the water and do some wading. I am originally from SE Ohio and moved up here last summer for my wife's medical residency. So I don't have much river fishing other than the Ohio River. I am trying to do some fly fishing. Any spots including lakes or reservoirs within an hr drive of Toledo would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jmsteele187

trapper1415 said:


> I'm new to the Toledo area, I have been looking for some good spots to do some fishing on the weekends while my wife is working. I don't have a boat but will be looking to wade. It really doesn't matter to me what I fish for. Just looking to get out in the water and do some wading. I am originally from SE Ohio and moved up here last summer for my wife's medical residency. So I don't have much river fishing other than the Ohio River. I am trying to do some fly fishing. Any spots including lakes or reservoirs within an hr drive of Toledo would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Have you tried reading any of the threads that you've posted on trying to get pointers on where to go? Because many of the threads you've posted on in the last 20 minutes have plenty of info to get you started. Try the maumee river, there are plenty of fish to catch.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapper1415

Until you said that, I figured that the posts would be going alot faster with more people posting. This is actually the first time I have been on a forum. I understand that the maumee is a good place to go fishing. I am more looking for a place that I would be able to park legally. I don't know how a river system works, if there is a house next to the river if it is considered their property and you are able to wade there or if you could get ran off. I guess I need to think about what I'm wanting to know and explain a little better. I apologize for the quick responses to so many posts for the same thing.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Check out side cut park in maumee, or Orleans park and button wood in perrysburg. Both have public parking and should provide decent fishing. Also try providence dam or Mary Jane in Grand Rapids.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapper1415

Thank you very much. This will give me some places to try next weekend. Have a great and safe 4th of July.


----------



## firedogg013

I fish often in the Maumee, near Waterville. Catch many smallies, cats, white bass, and even a Gar. Small mepps spinner works great. Wade right in and find a hole, you wont be disappointed. Not much size to the bass, but there are some huge cats!


----------



## Tim67

Erie1 said:


> I'd like to see a Bass tournament on the Maumee River. I have friends that did real good on Bass last summer. I'm going to give it a try.
> Anyone else here Bass Fish the Maumee??


Erie1, I now live in Oak Harbor, lived most of my life in Toledo. A few years ago while waiting for my son to finish rowing practice, I took a rod and was really just throwing some casts practicing. When wham an 18 inch 3 1/2 pounder slams my spinnerbait . Mind you I was Downtown; over the next 40 mins I caught 5 more all over 15 inches and It was March temps. in 40's. I was shocked and extremely pumped, had to be around 16-20 pounds between all 6. But in the Maumee, Downtown? would have never dreamed, if you ever know someone who wants to put tournament together Count me in . Tim67


----------



## wildlifecr13

trapper1415 said:


> Until you said that, I figured that the posts would be going alot faster with more people posting. This is actually the first time I have been on a forum. I understand that the maumee is a good place to go fishing. I am more looking for a place that I would be able to park legally. I don't know how a river system works, if there is a house next to the river if it is considered their property and you are able to wade there or if you could get ran off. I guess I need to think about what I'm wanting to know and explain a little better. I apologize for the quick responses to so many posts for the same thing.


not sure if you ever got a response to your questions. i know they are old, but here...

ohio law dictates that landowners adjacent to a stream own the stream bottom to center of channel. so, any time you are wading, if you are adjacent to private property, you are technically trespassing.
the water itself is a state of ohio waterway. this means that you have every right to be on the water, ie in a canoe. 

typically you are fine wading around areas with access, but if a landowner asks you to leave their property, legally you dont have a leg, or riverbed, to stand on.

i will often take my kayak out places and pull off to wade. i havent run into many issues. hope to keep it that way. most people are understanding of your desire to access the river.


----------



## FishinFrenzy

Any info on largemouth fishing upstream of the dam would be appreciated. I fish for smallies downstream of the dam all the time and have often thought that above the the dam must have some largies but have never tried.
As far as a tourny, between a bunch of guys on the discussion boards sounds like a good idea . I would be in for it. You could make it to include all species but only on artificial bait l know I usually catch a little of everything while fishing for smallies and there all a bunch of fun.


----------

